# Banff Lake Louise Timeshares



## Kauai Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Planning on visiting either summer 2013 or 2014

Want a two bedroom two bath that is clean and comfortable with no more than a few steps or an elevator.  Would two weeks be about right?

Recomendations are more than welcome.

Thanks,


Sterling


----------



## htusa2002 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Grand Canadian*

There are a few good ones. Grand rockies resort and Grand Canadian resort the best. There is the worldmark Canmore attached to the grand Canadian but the 2 bedroom units there are literally half the size of the grand Canadian.

ARe you trying To trade in for summer? Pretty hard to get. We have a two bedroom at grand Canadian summer week for 2014 tht we could exchange with you for depending what is your resort?


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Summer 2013

Would use either the Maui Schooner or Alii Kai II resorts

Thanks for the info.

Sterling


----------



## Tacoma (Nov 24, 2012)

BRMR has a lot of stairs unless you get the handicapped unit so that won't work. I agree the grand canadian is very nice but I don't think it'll be easy to get a prime week.  There are a lot of rentals in Canmore so that might end up being the best plan.  The area is gorgeous and you likely won't spend a lot of time in the unit.

Joan


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks to you both for the info.  I have some Hawaii weeks deposited with Grand Pacific Resorts and the only thing coming up in the summer of 2013 is Panorama Vacation Retreat at Horsethief Lodge. June 8th or 13th.  It is about a 3.5 hr drive from Calgary International Airport and seems to be in the boonies.

Sterling


----------



## Tacoma (Nov 27, 2012)

I live in the area and don't want to spend a summer week up at a ski hill (panorama). We prefer to be in Banff or Fairmont.  I'm sure the accomodations would be nice but it is a 20 minute drive into the nearest town and the road would not be fun in the dark.

Joan


----------



## travel maniac (Dec 1, 2012)

We stay @ the lodges @ Canmore regularly.  They have decent 2 bedroom condos.  They have an elevator.  I'm not sure if you'll get a summer week though, since they're high in demand.

There is "Solara" resort and spa (in Canmore) that is available in II.  We've never stayed there but it is newer property and looks very nice.

There lis also Blackstone in Canmore that looks quite nice.  once again, we've never stayed there.

We go to the Delta in Kananaskis (@ 40 minute drive to Cannmore) but it only has hotel rooms.  It is a beautiful area and is a little quieter than Banff.  If you get in Signature club rooms, breakfast is included.

Banff is a wonderful, magical place.  It is beautiful year round.  We tend not to go there in summer due to the crowds.


----------



## eal (Dec 1, 2012)

Canmore has an overabundance of condos so you should be able to find something in the summer months for rent if not via an exchange.  DAE often has units at Banff Rocky Mountain Resort, right in Banff.

Kananaskis Country is truly spectacular, and definitely worth a visit as a day trip.  It is even nicer to stay there.  The Delta Signature Club is sometimes available on RCI for a reasonable number of TPU's.


----------



## htusa2002 (Dec 1, 2012)

*Banff*

Hi Panorama is way too far from Banff.

Worldmark Canmore has tiny rooms. Solara is nicest place in Canmore. Lodges a Canmore is nice too. Probably though bed bet is look on vrbo and privately rent as it may be hard to exchange.


----------



## barto (Dec 5, 2012)

Not sure the exact status of the former Banff Gate Mountain Lodge & Spa (Harvie Heights), including the condos at what used to be Chateau Canmore, but if those are still operating then perhaps those would do... one flight of stairs to get to the bedrooms, I believe.  BGML&S is west of Canmore, just outside the park gates.  Good location for accessing highway 1, and probably 10-15 minutes from Banff.

Another option might be Banff Gate Mountain Resort (Dead Man's Flats), which is just east of Canmore.  All chalets there are two bedrooms, with the master bedroom on the second floor and another bedroom on the main floor.  Fantastic views mostly west down the Bow Valley, and it's really nice to have your own chalet, but it's a little on the rustic side there.

Sunset Lodges just changed hands....will have to dig out my e-mail on that.  They're in Canmore, with 1-, 2-, and 3-bedroom units and an elevator.  Newer and decent.  We bought in since it was on an as-used basis, so we only pay a maintenance fee when we actually use it, up to 9 times (after our one use so far).

Hope that helps - would also vote against Panorama if you're looking for mostly Banff-Lake Louise, although we really liked the looks of Panorama when we were driving through Invermere a few years ago.

Good luck!


----------

